# Arriving/arrives/arrived



## Mbas

Witam,

w jak zmieni się znaczenie tego zdania w zależności od użytej formy czasownika?

Anyone *arriving/arrives/arrived* after the start of the play is not allowed in until the interval. 

Dziękuję


----------



## LilianaB

Only _arriving_ is correct. It means whoever arrives after the start of the play they will have to wait until the interval to get seated. _Anyone who arrives_ -- you would have to add who. It would mean the same.


----------



## Mbas

How about *has arrived? *Does it require _who/that_ similarly to *arrives* and then it would be correct ?


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, it will definitely require _who or that_. _Everybody who has arrived late, please stay in the lobby until the intermission_. (Imperative mood -- just to illustrate the use).


----------



## majlo

_Arrived_, with _who/that_, is possible if you use past in the second part of the sentence: "[...]  was not allowed in until the interval."


----------



## Roy776

I'd still say that arriving is the best option here. It's just my intuition though. It's at least the form that I would use in official contexts.


----------



## radosna

Hi Mbas!

I'd like to ask for clarification on the context of this sentence.  I'm presuming you're dealing with the theatre world. Will this be a sign posted on the entrance of the performance venue? Or will this be printed on part of a brochure, poster, or some other type of advertisement beforehand? The reason I'm asking is because from my perspective, that would have an effect on the wording of your sentence.  Also, if the interval you're talking about is a formal break (i.e. people can feel free to get up and use the loo, etc.), then the word "_intermission"_ would be most appropriate to the theatre/performance world (although "interval" is perfectly acceptable as well).

If you don't mind answer my request for clarification, I'd be glad to offer you more options as a native English speaker and one that spent 12 years acting with a touring theatre company. (Just a little disclaimer before I'm told that I don't know what I'm talking about!  )


----------



## radosna

Hah!  I caught my own mistake before you all could!!! 

I have a mistake in the last paragraph... "If you don't mind answer..."  Hah!  I meant, "If you don't mind answering..." 

Silly me.


----------



## dreamlike

Speaking of options, I think one would far more likely to come across the word "latecomer" rather than "anyone arriving late" or "anyone who arrives late" in such a context. 

_Latecomers will not (cannot) be admitted until a break in the performance._ That sounds like a viable alternative to me. 

By the way, this forum deals with the questions pertaining to the Polish language, not English. Mbas, I think that you would do well to pose such questions in the English section next time.


----------



## Mbas

I'd like to thank you all for replying to my post. 
radosna - This sentence is out of context, I just came across it while looking through english tests


----------



## radosna

Hi Mbas!

Ok! Otherwise, if it was meant to be something posted on the entrance of a performing venue, I would have probably said something like "Play in progress. Please wait until the intermission to enter."

Obviously, however, there's no more need for polishing this sentence! Nice work, everyone!


----------

